# stargrass



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

so i got some stargrass at an auction and i managed to painstaikenly plant it. its been groing very well and i have a few shoots starting to get a lil high. how do i clone this plant? will it spread naturally and i just discard the trimmings? or will the triminigns grow roots? thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

When it grows to much for you just cut off the tops and replant.
Interesting info here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=67


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's a really neat plant. i'm going to get my hands on some.


----------

